# Hat's off to Fedora 9



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

*www.desktoplinux.com/files/misc/fedora-thm.jpg
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica] The Fedora project today released a new version of its completely free and redistributable Linux distribution. Showcasing lots of next-generation Red Hat features, Fedora 9 also boasts new features of its own aimed at making the distribution appeal more to newer Linux users.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Fedora 9's more salient new features include:[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
[*]USB drive booting with user data persisting across reboots
[*]A nifty graphical Windows utility for creating USB boot drives
[*]Installer now supports partition resizing, to better support dual-booting
[*]First distribution with KDE 4.0 (though Gnome still default UI)
[*]FreeIPA, a new user rights administration tool
[*]Sun's OpenJDK
[*]GVFS, a next-generation successor to gnome-vfs
[*]GDM (GNOME Display Manager) improvements
[*]OneSecondX, aimed at faster X Window System launches
[*]Network Manager (network setup GUI) now supports static IPs as well as GSM and CDMA network cards
[*]GCC 4.3 (4.2 series was leapfrogged)
[*]PackageKit, a new backend-agnostic (RPMs or Debs) software installer GUI
[*]Firefox 3
[*]Ext4 filesystem option (though not default, and no e2fsprogs  yet)
[*]Lots more[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*www.desktoplinux.com/files/misc/fedora9_live_usb_creator.jpg[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] *Luke Macken's LiveUSB-creator v2.0*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Many people mistakenly believe that Red Hat started Fedora. In fact, the project began independently in 2003, as a "community" version of the popular Linux distribution. The idea was to emulate the "freeness" and community involvement of the Debian distribution, while still leveraging Red Hat's testing and integration work -- not to mention its more regular release cycle schedule. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] It was an idea whose time had come, and it did not take Red Hat long to see that. Later that same year, Red Hat decided to create a Fedora Foundation around the project. It next decided to discontinue Red Hat Linux, the freely available, community supported distribution it had maintained in parallel with its commercial products ever since starting out. Suggesting that Red Hat Linux users adopt Fedora instead, Red Hat said at the time that it just made sense for a community-supported distribution to be governed by a community, not a company. It proved to be sound reasoning. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Red Hat's 2003 decision instantly catapulted Fedora into place among the world's most popular Linux distributions, where it arguably remains today. True, Ubuntu's rocket-ship trajectory catches the eye of more Linux newbies. And, those simply looking for a free version of Red Hat Enterprise Linux may turn to CentOS, positioned as a no-cost "re-build" that still complies with Red Hat redistribution licensing. Yet, for developers and others looking for a more modern, up-to-date, fully redistributable RPM-based Linux distribution, Fedora is still the biggest, pardon the analogy, hat in the ring.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] The "redistributable" part is key, explained Fedora project leader Paul Frields. He noted that developers can create embedded appliances or enterprise desktop Linux images with Fedora in confidence that they are not accidentally redistributing proprietary software. Users can be confident of not violating any license agreements. The flip-side is that users will have to install any proprietary bits like browser plug-ins themselves (though Fedora 9 actually includes an open source Flash plugin).[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Midway through its fifth year, the Fedora project has dutifully cranked out two releases per year, earning it a reputation as one of the better-run open source projects. Once criticized for being too heavily influenced by Red Hat, which continues to support the project, Fedora has about 2,000 active developers and package maintainers today, according to Frields. Asked about overlap of maintainers with the Debian project, he assented, stating, "The ideals we have are highly compatible with Debian, and our package maintainers are very similar."[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  Both distributions benefit enormously from the work of younger programmers, who are motivated largely by an interest in learning to build and package free software, and to contribute to a dynamic, exciting, high-profile project. Debian's is the larger community -- very nearly every significant open source application is available pre-built, typically for several different architectures. Fedora, meanwhile, enjoys more contributions from professional programmers, many Red Hat employees. Thus, many Red Hat features make their initial debut in Fedora, and graduate to RHEL (Red Hat Enterprise Linux) once they have been hammered on by Fedora users. Frields admitted that Fedora serves as a kind of "technology preview" for Red Hat. It's a bit less stable, but the pay-off is a chance to use today the software that others won't get until tomorrow.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] And what's next for Frields and the Fedora project? "We've reduced the barriers to joining the project. You don't have to send in a GPG key, if you're an artist or documentation contributor. It's easier to have a project membership account now."[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Frields adds, "In the 35-40 days ahead, we'll be rolling out new web properties, including a wiki based on MediaWiki. We hope to implement a single sign-on across all the web properties. And we're putting in place other collaboration tools, including Gavi, and Asterisk servers. So contributors can log into the web app, and request a teleconference, and instantly get a conversation going. And, it's all done with open source software."[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Frields concludes, "We want to create a culture of contribution. Our purpose is to push forward open source and free software. Our mission has always been about open source, and making it easier for developers, enthusiasts, and remixers to succeed."

Direct Download Link
 Download Torrents

Source
[/FONT]​


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

Will Download right away
KDE 4 looks cooL!


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

KDE is crap. I'll download GNOME version


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

^
gnome debian based distros ke liye hi accha hai.
Rest look good with KDE only


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

Vats yeh sab tumhari aankhon ka dhokha hai


----------



## Hitboxx (May 13, 2008)

O me gawd, omegad!! I'm getting excited like a teenage girl of the 60's, downloading it right away 

Bravo Fedora!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Vats yeh sab tumhari aankhon ka dhokha hai


Satyavachan guruji!!
ab main kadapi KDE prayog nahi karoonga.Gnome se hi santusht rahoonga.


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2008)

Crap. Can't download it. Will have to wait till next month for LFY or something.


----------



## hullap (May 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> gnome debian based distros ke liye hi accha hai.
> Rest look good with KDE only


fedora is Debian based
WTF NOOB


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info, will be downloading it shortly


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> fedora is Debian based
> WTF NOOB


I said Gnome looks good only on Debian based distros like Linuxmint,ubuntu,kubuntu etc.
(if u know about any of them).
For rest like fedora ,suse,sabayon etc KDE is better(at least for me)
Next time think before opening your shithole!


----------



## din (May 13, 2008)

Offtopic :



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> gnome debian based distros ke liye hi accha hai.
> Rest look good with KDE only





hullap said:


> fedora is Debian based
> WTF NOOB



What Sunny meant is, Gnome is best for Debian based distros and for  other distros, KDE is better. He never meant Fedora is Debian based. (At least that is what I understood from his post)


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

din said:


> Offtopic :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea right.Thanks
The guy wants to prove that he is a genius and rest all are noobs .Holy $h1t!


----------



## hullap (May 13, 2008)

^ me
why would i prove myself a genius?

and it was a sarcastic comment as fedora looks gr8 on gnome


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

Sarcastic huh?
Compare fedora or suse on KDE 4 and Gnome and then see what is more eye catching.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Compare fedora or suse on KDE 4 and Gnome and then see what is more eye catching.


And yes, both crawl on my system especially openSuse........ May be because its a very old PC......


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

stop fights,verdict is Fedora rocks with Gnome or Kde


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> fedora is Debian based
> WTF NOOB


Baccha log jhagda mat karo.


----------



## shady_inc (May 13, 2008)

This looks good.But I am happy with Mandriva 2008 spring for now.!


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yea right.Thanks
> The guy wants to prove that he is a genius and rest all are noobs .Holy $h1t!



Bacho Ladne ka nahin Bas Lolipop (Fedora) Khane Ka


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Bacho Ladne ka nahin Bas Lolipop (Fedora) Khane Ka


Apni khopdi ka khopcha nahi hilane ka


----------



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2008)

Can I install from live CD or its just for live preview as there are two download sections on the download page
Install Media (DVD)
Live Desktop CD


----------



## subratabera (May 14, 2008)

What's going on here. Who is bachcha, where is lollipop . BTW excellent news. Downloading...


----------



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2008)

What dvd or cd version ???



subratabera said:


> What's going on here. Who is bachcha, where is lollipop .


except me sab crazy hote ja rahe hain yahan par


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2008)

@cadcrazy:download gnome or kde spin if you got a fast internet connxn.then,configure YUM(like apt-get) and install whatever software you need.
BTW,there is one project for offline installation of rpms in fedora called OPYUM


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2008)

I will dload cd no 1 and then get teh entire system via update DDDD

tehehehe


----------



## x3060 (May 14, 2008)

any reviewes yet ?


----------



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @cadcrazy:download gnome or kde spin if you got a fast internet connxn.then,configure YUM(like apt-get) and install whatever software you need.
> BTW,there is one project for offline installation of rpms in fedora called OPYUM



Thanks Downloading GNOME live cd. Abhi download complete nahin hua. Raat power cut gayi thi


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Thanks Downloading GNOME live cd. Abhi download complete nahin hua. Raat power cut gayi thi


How will u install from live cd ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2008)

I was downloading its torrent today.
The Live CD (gnome) has lots of seeders, and on a 2mbps line, if you cap the upload speed to 40kbps, you can easily get over 150kbps download speed. Just ensure that you have the first tracker as the fedora tracker and the second one as the linuxtracker.org tracker.

I can only assume the same enthusiasm for the DVD and KDE Live CD torrents, but I won't be downloading them now, since I am waiting for the DVD from Linux For You magazine.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2008)

am downloading DVD   
may take 2-3 days (am on NU)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> am downloading DVD
> may take 2-3 days (am on NU)


DVD takes exactly one day on NU, if you start a link with min 230kbps dload speed at 2:00 am and stop at 8:00 am. Use a download sheduler for the same.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2008)

WTH!!
My net is not working,any help?
How to install video drivers?
KDE version is running at snail speed on 2GB RAM,Q6600,damn!I fugged up my XP and ubuntu install and had to reinstall XP.I have no linux distro installed WTF!!
Please help!
Hey one thing,Fedora 9 with KDE 4 looks darned pretty!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> WTH!!
> My net is not working,any help?
> How to install video drivers?
> KDE version is running at snail speed on 2GB RAM,Q6600,damn!I fugged up my XP and ubuntu install and had to reinstall XP.I have no linux distro installed WTF!!
> ...


good luck with trouble shooting.
install ubuntu hardy, and when net fails to work, do *sudo iptables --flush* command and it will work again. Its supposed to be a bad thing, having to do it over and over again (in my case), but I need to wait for a work around.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> good luck with trouble shooting.
> install ubuntu hardy, and when net fails to work, do *sudo iptables --flush* command and it will work again. Its supposed to be a bad thing, having to do it over and over again (in my case), but I need to wait for a work around.


I was using hardy til today morning when fedora wiped it all off
Hardy is much much better than this fedora sh1t!no network probs no driver probs ,just install and you are ready to go!But with this fedora cr@p ,you need to band ur head against the walls looking around for a way to connect to the net!WTF!
Thinking of Debian lenny now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I was using hardy til today morning when fedora wiped it all off
> Hardy is much much better than this fedora sh1t!no network probs no driver probs ,just install and you are ready to go!But with this fedora cr@p ,you need to band ur head against the walls looking around for a way to connect to the net!WTF!
> Thinking of Debian lenny now


oullu ke pathe, only recently were you idolising fedora. But let me tell you, fedora is not for n00bs. Stick to hardy, and later, upgrade to Linux Mint 5. Fedora has some SEL issues preventing it from connecting to the net. You can do little about it with your current knowledge level. Nor can I. Stick to ubuntu hardy and all will be fine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> oullu ke pathe, only recently were you idolising fedora. But let me tell you, fedora is not for n00bs. Stick to hardy, and later, upgrade to Linux Mint 5. Fedora has some SEL issues preventing it from connecting to the net. You can do little about it with your current knowledge level. Nor can I. Stick to ubuntu hardy and all will be fine.


WTH!i never idiolised fedora nor did i say that it is better than ubuntuAnd there is no fuggin SEL crap etc.There is some DNS problem.And how do i install nvidia graphics drivers?I added XP and ubunu to the grub bootloader ,still they didnt boot.Any solution?
And please think before you type anything like noob or whatever.
As far as mint is concerned,it is uber buggy!Better stick with hardy.


----------



## kalpik (May 14, 2008)

Fedora 9 does NOT support nvidia drivers at the moment cause it ships with a pre-release version of xserver-xorg.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Fedora 9 does NOT support nvidia drivers at the moment cause it ships with a pre-release version of xserver-xorg.


Bad news


----------



## Hitboxx (May 14, 2008)

Nvidia will release the binary in a week or two, so no worries. The "nv" driver will handle all the things nicely except gaming and 3D. So don't think too much, use it norrnally and get the driver once it is out.

There is another option to downgrade the current xorg server so it can go with the current Nvidia driver, but it will be a mess for inexperienced Fedora users. So I would advice against it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 14, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Nvidia will release the binary in a week or two, so no worries. The "nv" driver will handle all the things nicely except gaming and 3D. So don't think too much, use it norrnally and get the driver once it is out.
> 
> There is another option to downgrade the current xorg server so it can go with the current Nvidia driver, but it will be a mess for inexperienced Fedora users. So I would advice against it.


NO chance,im happy ubuntu user and i dont have any plans to switch to any other distro.I have the bandwidth ,so DLed fedora just to get a feel of KDE 4,and the experience wasnt very pleasant
Ubuntu +XP/Vista dual boot rocks


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> DVD takes exactly one day on NU, if you start a link with min 230kbps dload speed at 2:00 am and stop at 8:00 am. Use a download sheduler for the same.


some simultaneous dload are too


----------



## shaunak (May 15, 2008)

I love Fedora


----------

